# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Leadlight marketability

## AnonyMouse

Hi y'all.  
I'm wondering if this sort of thing has any serious sales value. The glass would be close to 100 years old.  
Where would you advertise something like this?

----------


## OBBob

It probably depends how long you're willing to wait. Things like that can go cheap on ebay or big at a specialist trader. It's probably valuable but you'd have to wait for the right buyer.

----------


## joynz

That's beautiful! 
eBay, gumtree often have this sort of thing.  For the right door, people are willing to travel.  But it helps if you have time to spare. 
In Melbourne they are sold at heritage Reno places for serious sums -  but l'm not sure if they only get them directly from demos they do themselves. 
i would approach this sort of business to get a price they might be willing to pay.  This at least will give you a benchmark.

----------


## OBBob

A couple of places have been demolished near us over the past year and despite walking past and offering to come back and buy various windows when they remove them... they just end up in the skip.   :Frown:

----------


## Whitey66

The cracked bit at the bottom is an easy fix as it's on the outside edge.
Leadlight seems to have gone out of fashion at the moment, but it will come back like all of the old stuff.
Back when I was doing a lot of leadlighting (about 20 years ago) it was very popular and I did most of my own house. 
At that time there was a lot of people doing classes for leadlighting in my town but they don't do them anymore.
Like others have said, just wait for the right buyer, and DON'T throw them in a skip.

----------

